# The Ultimate Ubuntu Customization Guide!



## Dark Star (Jun 20, 2007)

*www.techenclave.com/forums/the-ultimate-ubuntu-customization-guide-93039.html

Here I had written a guide for customizing Ubuntu  Hope you all like it  Can't post here cause to big and can't split pages  

Peace Ds


----------



## praka123 (Jun 20, 2007)

neat n nice


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Sir ji for the approval


----------



## subratabera (Jun 20, 2007)

Great!!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 20, 2007)

Shaswant ..gr8 tut...


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks sir ji updated the part all of you can downlaod here added screenlets tut too in it get it here as a pdf 


Ubuntu Customization Guide[Te].pdf


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jun 20, 2007)

really cool


----------

